

A Blogger Mocks the Denizens of Silicon Valley - ted0
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/25/disruptions-a-blogger-mocks-the-denizens-of-silicon-valley/

======
pluies_public
Oh look, a news website reporting on a blogger for a news website and his feud
with another news website. And they say Silicon Valley is self-absorbed. :)

Talking about mocking Silicon Valley though...
[http://jesuschristsiliconvalley.tumblr.com](http://jesuschristsiliconvalley.tumblr.com)

------
nooron
I see the value in providing an alternative to press sycophancy. But Valleywag
doesn't solve this problem. An alternative would include substantive long form
reportage, not capsmashing screeds.

They're right sometimes in identifying embedded BS in the world of startup and
tech businesses.

But a lot of the time all I hear is "HAH! Rich guy! What a jerk!" Like when
they published an article about Larry Page's sex life. It sounded puritan and
prudish and it was awful.

~~~
fatjokes
...

Okay, what's this about Larry Page's sex life?

~~~
nooron
He sleeps with a bunch of women in a fancy apartment. Some of them are
important.

That's the whole story.

Dragged out into this shit: [http://valleywag.gawker.com/google-boss-
enjoys-15-mil-manhat...](http://valleywag.gawker.com/google-boss-
enjoys-15-mil-manhattan-sex-penthouse-909299764)

~~~
fatjokes
That's about Eric Schmidt.

~~~
nooron
Whelp, you're right. My point stands but that was stupid.

